# FiDo and iPHONE -tips to save on DATA usage



## scientifico

Hey Gang, 
After dealing with a moron Fido operater for a good chunk of the day wondering how my first bill (with an iPhone) was bigger than expected, I was hoping someone can enlighten me with some Tips on keeping your bill manageble. 
I thought I could just keep an eye on my "data Sent" and keep it under the 25Meg plan I currently have, but somehow found out by Mr. Moron that I went over my 25meg (when my 'end of month' usage was around 15 meg according to my Edge "data Sent"). 

So, Could someone answer:

Do incoming emails count against your data? with or without attachments?

what if you re-open an email or attachment?


When you're on a WiFi network, can you do emails, attachments, surf, etc without ANY usage toward your data plan?

I thought I knew alot of these things, but dealing with the Fido operater today, I'm terrified!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please, feel free to add any other Tips...life was so easy for me havng a sidekick for so long.


THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## jeebz

data is all incoming and outgoing (sent and received) information. so emails (unless you have an email plan) as well as browsing the web (this is both outgoing and incoming data) counts towards your 25mbs

wifi does not count because it is not passing through the providers network so they cant keep track of it for billing


----------



## scientifico

*data usage not adding up!!!!*

I've been keeping track of my data usuage with the 'EDGE Network Data' stats reseting after each billing cycle...this month, i was under my 25megs (sent 1.9MB/Received 21.1MB) ....problem is, when I get my bill, it's got me at almost 31megs!? besides staying on Wifi as much as possible because I'm pretty much a homebody, how is this happening!!!???? 

What's going on!!!!
help.


----------



## G-Mo

scientifico said:


> I've been keeping track of my data usuage with the 'EDGE Network Data' stats reseting after each billing cycle...this month, i was under my 25megs (sent 1.9MB/Received 21.1MB) ....problem is, when I get my bill, it's got me at almost 31megs!? besides staying on Wifi as much as possible because I'm pretty much a homebody, how is this happening!!!????
> 
> What's going on!!!!
> help.


I had the exact same thing! The iPhone said 6mb and Fido said 16! Cancel your data plan and sign up for the new $18 value pack which includes 12mb of data, is free for the first month and allows unlimited data for the first four months... And then hope that Fido sort out a reasonable unlimited plan between now and then!!!


----------



## Captain Mac

CAUTION!!!! Another user on these boards signed up to the $18/unlimited plan and just got stuffed with a $245 bill. It only counts for mobile browsing to specific sites/areas. watch the smallprint!


----------



## Captain Mac

CAUTION!!! Another ehmac user just got a $245 bill from Fido on the $18/12MB plan - they accused him of mis-use/downloading.


----------



## Corvillus

One of the big reasons for the bills being higher than the should be is that Fido bills data per KB AFAIK. And by that I mean that if you perform a transfer that is under 1KB (such as a 30 byte instant nessage or email, for example) they may bill you for the whole KB anyway. Basically, it's the data plan equivalent of "per minute" billing on voice plans. As I said in the other Fido data thread, I'm interested I'm seeing what my bill will be at the end of this month, as I&ve already used 12.9MB on my so called "unlimited" plan.


----------



## (( p g ))

My solution was to call Rogers and ask that they disable EDGE from my phone. That way, I've eliminated the possibility of paying their king's ransom for data. 

Downtown, I rarely have much trouble finding an open wifi source to check my email.


----------



## bshell

*Don't use Edge*

With your iPhone you can get an application using Installer.app called "Services" which will allow you to disable the Edge network. Oddly, I found that even if I had nothing set for my Edge settings, I mean blank, that my iPhone still connected to Fido Edge Data and I was building up data charges. (Is there an active pList file someplace that contains these settings?)

Sadly, in Canada today the best approach is to shun any wireless data service as the charges are simply insane. WiFi is getting to be ubiquitous and is relatively easy to find with the iPhone interface.


----------



## Captain Mac

Can't you just disable the EDGE password in the phone settings?


----------



## G-Mo

Captain Mac said:


> Can't you just disable the EDGE password in the phone settings?


I don't think Fido requires the password... just change the EDGE APN to 1internet.fido.ca...


----------



## Veej

Captain Mac said:


> CAUTION!!! Another ehmac user just got a $245 bill from Fido on the $18/12MB plan - they accused him of mis-use/downloading.


Yep that was me, I posted that yesterday, but I figured it out they billed my while I had a internet blocked on my phone so they then just confirmed it and wiped the slate clean....see my thread.

Fido's unlimited is really unlimited, just don't use your phone as a modem


----------



## azrail

Unfortunately Fido has some of the most bogus of all data plans and Rogers will continue relenting in that they will maintain their stranglehold of data charges (must be nice sleeping on all that cash eh Ted?).

I agree that they've made a whole mess of cash but then again that's capitalism.

Having said that, flat-rate data plans are on the horizon - pressure from consumers locally and the fact the other global providers have 'given-in' (far more attractive plans in Europe). Remember, is wasn't all that long before flat-rate (useable) ISP plans were the 'in' thing (I guess I'm dating myself here?).

For those pushing for greater, more reasonably accessable (sp?) data plans - that is the price you forerunners always pay - sorry - I'll wait till some sensability comes to the data market (shame on Fido though, I rather enjoy their cel srvc)

just my two centavos


----------



## scientifico

I'M THINKING ABOUT JUST GETTING RID OF MY iPHONE'S DATA PLAN AND JUST RELYING ON WIFI FOR NOW -SINCE I'M ALWAYS NEAR ONE. ANYONE ELSE CURRENTLY DOING THIS WITH THEIR iPHONE?


----------



## G-Mo

scientifico said:


> I'M THINKING ABOUT JUST GETTING RID OF MY iPHONE'S DATA PLAN AND JUST RELYING ON WIFI FOR NOW -SINCE I'M ALWAYS NEAR ONE. ANYONE ELSE CURRENTLY DOING THIS WITH THEIR iPHONE?


No need to yell! (Turn off your CAPS!)...

For a couple of months I used Services to disable my EDGE data while I had no data plan... For now I have the $18 Value Pack from Fido with 4 months unlimited data, if they don't have a real unlimited plan available at the end of the 4 months I'll be doing the same again...


----------



## (( p g ))

scientifico said:


> I'M THINKING ABOUT JUST GETTING RID OF MY iPHONE'S DATA PLAN AND JUST RELYING ON WIFI FOR NOW -SINCE I'M ALWAYS NEAR ONE. ANYONE ELSE CURRENTLY DOING THIS WITH THEIR iPHONE?


Dude, read my previous post in the thread.
http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iph...o-iphone-tips-save-data-usage.html#post615441


----------



## vince_1327

*My Two Cents*

My friend just got his iPhone recently. We just went to Fido and asked them for a SIM card and a pay as you go plan. We didn't mention what phone it was being used for, we said we just wanted the card and the plan. When we put it into the iphone, it worked fine. Even if you were on contract, is a data plan really necessary? When i get mine (hopefully soon ) i won't be using a Data plan at all, way to many bad experiences and it's unnecessary for my uses.


----------



## scientifico

Currently on the phone with a fido operator....the data/surfing plan is coming off kids!!! Wifi land - HERE I COME!!!


----------



## guye

Just disable EDGE by entering a blank PW in the APN worked for me with no problem.


----------



## zlinger

Scientifico: This is exactly what I have done.

Best idea is to boycott all data until a real $20 unlimited comes to the Great White North. I keep saying this to people here in the forum and outside... Just live without data until we either get some real competition, or Ted Rogers becomes more reasonable to his customers.

It's hard to not have wireless internet while on the run... Just like trying to quit smoking. You will probably get the shakes for weeks... reaching into your pocket to madly unlock your iPhone to find the Safari icon.. but hold out... and use Wi-Fi for now 

People need to keep calling Roger$/Flydo customer service (*611 its a free call) requesting a reasonable plan similar to our friends to the south, or abroad. I wonder how many people have already cancelled or have decided to not sign up at all with a data plan?


----------



## zlinger

Sign the Petition -- Rogers Canada iPhone Data Plan


----------



## Sirius74

Sign the petition? Gladly! It'd be nice to see at least one cellular provider get with the times like a good portion of the world has. For Pete's sake! Our astronomical rates are the primary reason Apple decided to skip Canada and go everywhere else first!


----------



## Kishen

Call fido and ask em to disable edge


----------



## ruffdeezy

this thread is so old didn't really need to be revived since it's not applicable anymore.


----------



## Gregorios

This is still relevant. After using my iPhone for the past 18 mos on fido I'm suddenly being sent warnings that I've used $100 worth of pay-per-use data usage charges. I have never been connected to the EDGE network in all that time and have only used wifi. Now an 'E' has appeared at the top of my screen and I guess my iphone is connecting to the network on it's own? Or has fido enabled my account to use EDGE? I don't know which. On Saturday I received a text that I had 'incurred $15 of pay-per-use data usage charges. Call 611 or 1-888-481-3436 to discuss available purchase options." On Sunday I recieved a text that I've now incurred $25, then 10 minutes later it's up to $50, then 1/2 hour later it's $75 and finally it's $100! Unfortunately I can't track down a human being through the fido phone menu. I remember the old days when you just pressed 0. Unfortunately now that just puts me into a french menu that I can't escape. I also tried to log on to my account through their website to find out what's going on and that doesn't work either. Fido has really gone down hill since they were bought out (don't get me ranting about all the distorted/unintelligible phone messgages I get!)


----------



## autechre

Here is my current situation :

- I called Fido to ask them to block all incoming an outgoing data
- I disabled 3G and i am only using WIFi
- There is no way for me to disable Edge on my phone, even with all the instructions i have read online, i dont have access to the menu where i could change the APN or Edge settings. I did however install an app/software to block Edge
- I have checked my data usage and its still at 0 bytes received and sent (even with my wifi surfing)
- I still sometimes see the E on my screen when there is no WIFI

I am going to wait for my first bill and see if i am in for a big surprise. Anyone follow the same steps as me and still received a high bill?


----------



## satchmo

FYI, I spoke to a FIDO rep today and she's giving me a 1 month trial with 1gb of data. 

Should I decide to stick with it, it'll only be $20/mth (vs. the regular $30/mth)

I just mentioned that I was considering switching to Rogers and getting the current 6gb for $30 plan. She offered this pretty readily, so me thinks rate might be dropping.


----------



## HowEver

The rate is unlikely to drop, but if it does there is no reason why you can't call Rogers and ask for the lower rate.

But for June you can get that $30/6GB plan. It's a one month promotion. Why pay nearly as much or the same for only 500MB or 1GB? You'll practically never have to worry about going over, and can stream a a ton of radio, watch youtube, etc. without worry, and whatever else is coming up, like easy, native tethering.

Wait, you're on fido. They offered to match the 6GB/$30 data plan?




satchmo said:


> FYI, I spoke to a FIDO rep today and she's giving me a 1 month trial with 1gb of data.
> 
> Should I decide to stick with it, it'll only be $20/mth (vs. the regular $30/mth)
> 
> I just mentioned that I was considering switching to Rogers and getting the current 6gb for $30 plan. She offered this pretty readily, so me thinks rate might be dropping.


----------



## satchmo

HowEver said:


> Wait, you're on fido. They offered to match the 6GB/$30 data plan?


Yeah I'm on Fido. I could probably still cancel out and jump to Rogers, but I'm guessing with some expensive cancellation fee (2 years left on my voice plan).

So I'll try the one month free. If tethering is available (we'll see in about 30 minutes from now), I may try to get Fido to match it. 1gb for $20 is not too bad, but yes 6gb for $30 is better. Although I'm not sure if I'd ever use that much data.


----------



## Gregorios

*follow up*

Just a quick follow up. I did finally get through to a person at FIDO (you just have to call during regular business hours EST). The operator was helpful and basically offered a $20/mos plan instead of having to pay the per/KB rate. In fact the amount of KB I had used in April added up to $5400 at 3¢/KB! He said I could cancel after one month, but I think I will keep it as I upgraded to 2.2.1 and killed my WiFi. Now I can only use WiFi when I put my iPhone in the freezer to cool down the WiFi chip so Edge has become a lot more convenient. I use SBSettings to switch my Edge network off and on now. I just have to slide my finger across the top of the screen and I can turn on/off whatever I need to.


----------



## Gregorios

*follow up*

Just a quick follow up. I did get through to an operator at FIDO (you just have to call during business hours EST). The total charge for April was $5400 at 3¢/KB! He offered to just charge one months data plan fee of $20 instead (which I can cancel at anytime). Of course now that I'm used to the data plan I don't feel like canceling it. I've also made the mistake of updating to 2.2.1 which killed my WiFi unless I put my iPhone in the freezer (which gives me only enough usage until it overheats again). I do recommend getting SBSettings to be able to turn off the Edge network when you want to only use WiFi.

G


----------

